# Awesome Z31 is on eBay



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

It's for sale.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4566879806


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dang, that is a nice one... Too bad I don't have around 20K to get it I'll just work on mine


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Thats Steve Mitchell's Z. if I hadn't of spent, still spending, so much money I could easily afford it. It is a really really nice Z31.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Why would he post up a bogus VIN. Like it matters, can't get a CarFax on these anyway (I tried about 3 times with mine), but kinda makes ya wonder.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont understand the "bogus VIN" but 170,000 miles on the car and still selling for 20+ grand...that's when you know you have one serious customized machine. I would pimp that car anyday.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zac said:


> I dont understand the "bogus VIN" but 170,000 miles on the car and still selling for 20+ grand...that's when you know you have one serious customized machine. I would pimp that car anyday.


From what I understand it used to be his daily driver. 170k means nothing; the car has a frame up build. Ask Mike K. about the vin. It also could be to avoid fraud incidents.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> From what I understand it used to be his daily driver. 170k means nothing; the car has a frame up build. Ask Mike K. about the vin. It also could be to avoid fraud incidents.


I'm just impressed with the 170. It's cool to see a car with that many miles in such immaculate condition and selling for such a high price. And it's worth every penny.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Zac said:


> I'm just impressed with the 170. It's cool to see a car with that many miles in such immaculate condition and selling for such a high price. And it's worth every penny.


All you have to do is throw money at anything and it can be a nice looking car. For a couple Gs of body work, mine would have looked pretty cherry too, with 167k on the odo. Pretty sure no panel on that car has the original paint.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> All you have to do is throw money at anything and it can be a nice looking car. For a couple Gs of body work, mine would have looked pretty cherry too, with 167k on the odo. Pretty sure no panel on that car has the original paint.



Of course not. I do like the color scheme though.


----------



## Sva4g3 (Aug 2, 2005)

It is, indeed, a very nice car. A guy down the street was selling his 300zx, same year as that one, for like $5k and it was reallllly beat up and old. And it just sat in front of the house in the same spot all the time.

-Rob


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

You have to remember that the DOT, CARB and many state organizations like to read the forums just like you. If he wants to protect his identity by posting a bogus vin, big deal.

big brother is everywhere these days. you can get satellite imagery of your house on the internet for free. Since the cold war is over, what do you think they are doing with all that big buck hardware? spying on you and me......naw they would never do that...........would they??????????????


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Nismo Skyline said:


> You have to remember that the DOT, CARB and many state organizations like to read the forums just like you. If he wants to protect his identity by posting a bogus vin, big deal.
> 
> big brother is everywhere these days. you can get satellite imagery of your house on the internet for free. Since the cold war is over, what do you think they are doing with all that big buck hardware? spying on you and me......naw they would never do that...........would they??????????????


Don't they have better things to do with their time than monitor e-bay and the like? And since the ad says to go look up the published articles on Z31.com, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to find his name. And it really doesn't take any more intelligence to search their database for a 1985 Nissan 300ZX owned by a guy named Steve Mitchell.

Seriously. Big brother has better things to do than monitor a site like this. Now, the local street racing site might be another story. But even then, I call BS. I know a few people who street race and get it on tape. Then, their races get posted and linked on a local street racing board. And it's very obvious who these people are because you can see faces and read license plate numbers and speedometers. But guess what? No one is getting harassed by the local cops for it. And no one is banging down doors issuing tickets.

par·a·noi·a
n. 
1. A psychotic disorder characterized by delusions of persecution with or without grandeur, often strenuously defended with apparent logic and reason. 
2. Extreme, irrational distrust of others. 

Consult a psychiatrist near you. Take happy pills. :fluffy:


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

wow yeah hes definately right if you'r worried about that your a little too paranoid. I'm a member of forums where they actually post videos and pictures and talk about illegal street racing all the time. Like I said only .001 percent of all car related deaths are caused by street racing. But thats off of topic that is an awesome car thats what I plan on doing to my car is selling it on EBAY when it's complete. I love going on EBAY and looking for cars like that one.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Don't they have better things to do with their time than monitor e-bay and the like?


well for you guys that don't live in the west you don't have to worry. Here in the golden state guess what? carb is using satellite imagery to check on smog check stations to see if the cars that they are testing are really at the station. so yea, call us paranoid.

oh yeah, they also have guys sitting around reading turbo, modified and all the other magazines trying to match names to vins. Why? so that they can make all of their cars test only. How do I know this? all my friends that have had their cars in magazines now have ALL of their cars have to go to a test only station that is about $20 more for a $40 smog check. Pretty bullsh** if you ask me. But hey it's too late, all my cars are test only already.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Damn that totallitarian crap. Glad I don't live in CA.


----------

